# Powdered Colors



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi all, anyone know of a good place to pick up some powdered colors to use in pulled and blown sugar?

Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Albert Uster
Paris Gourmet
Swiss Chalet

Just to name a few!

I am still a fan of paste colors
Ateco makes some nice pastes and airbrush colors too.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks.

Rgds Rook


----------

